# 12v socket in the glovebox!



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

Hi all,

I thought this may be of some use to the DIY people here.

I installed an AUX input into my E46's widescreen monitor after making the wiring harness from scratch - see here -> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76934

The only thing that was missing was a 12v power supply in the glovebox for my MP3 device which, if you read on, I have managed to find!

After removing the glovebox (6 screws from memory) I noticed two separate cables running into it: one for the glovebox light and a second which ended in a blind-ending plastic plug.

I unclipped the plug and stuck my multimeter into the two wires - it was a 12v supply!

Now, I suspect that this is how the 12v is supplied to those E46 cars in other markets which have the torch in the glovebox. In Australia this retrofit accessory does not exist so I had to make a socket from scratch.

I went down to my local automotive electrical shop and bought a few connecting plugs (to connect the wiring harness to the 12v socket I bought.

Now it is all back together and I now have both a stereo AUX input and a 12v power outlet hidden away in my glovebox! :thumbup:

See attached pictures.

Paul Martin
Australia


----------



## PersonaNonGrata (Sep 27, 2004)

For those who already have the flashlight ("torch" for those who speak the Queen's English) socket in their BMW's, this is a very nice accesory. It plugs into the flashlight socket and gives you another 12V plug. Cost is about $9 USD.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

PersonaNonGrata said:


> For those who already have the flashlight ("torch" for those who speak the Queen's English) socket in their BMW's, this is a very nice accesory. It plugs into the flashlight socket and gives you another 12V plug. Cost is about $9 USD.


I use one of those and love it. Eliminates the phone cord messing with the gearshift.

Alex


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

PersonaNonGrata,

Different markets have different specs.

If you are in the US then you can easily and cheaply buy that cable, of which I was fully aware.

Other markets (outside the US...) have different 'features' - my E46 doesn't have a torch plug (sorry, flashlight, for the few that don't recognise strange words...) but it did have the wiring behind it, strangely enough.

The torch accessory cannot be obtained here (Australia, another english speaking, non-American country), nor can the adapter plug. So if you can get it, great. If not, have a look behind your glovebox for the wiring because you can make your own - for about $2 (sorry... that's about USD $1.50).

Paul Martin
Australia


----------



## PersonaNonGrata (Sep 27, 2004)

nitram_luap said:


> PersonaNonGrata,
> 
> Different markets have different specs.
> 
> ...


I'm with you Paul. Strange choices by BMW and strangely, my X5 3.0 does not have the torch plug. It has the plastic blank with the wiring behind it. The X5 4.4 does have it though. Way to cut corners BMW! :thumbup: I have not bothered to retrofit the plug to mine even though I can get the kit here. I sometimes use a "hidden" 12V socket up under the passenger side footwell. That socket is not even mentioned in the owner's manual. I discovered it while vacuuming. Most X5 owners don't know it's there.

Your solution is very resourceful, simple, and cheap.


----------

